# Secret underground internet makes up 80% of the internet data



## gentleman caller

I never even heard of the the term hidden internet until last night. Apparently the internet that we all know and use only makes up 20% of data that exists out there. The hidden or deep web makes up the vast majority of the internet and is not indexed by conventional search engines or accessible through regular internet browsers.

I've been reading up on it and it is really intriguing me and scaring me at the same time. I am sure most of it is just useless complied information that no one cares about. But I feel like Alice who just tumbled down the rabbit's hole. You could read more about it on here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invisible_Web


----------



## motherof3

Wow, now I'm curious what's on the deep web!!! I wonder if part of it is things like medical records, or top secret government information, I see what you mean about the rabbit hole feeling, it also kinda makes me think about the matrix. As if our reality of what the internet is, is what someone else wants us to know. Hmmm I wonder....."red pill, or blue pill?"(movie reference)


----------



## Dissonance

There's nothing there but illegal stuff, government information, you best not surf it. Not like you could anyways.


----------



## Marakunda

gentleman caller said:


> I never even heard of the the term hidden internet until last night. Apparently the internet that we all know and use only makes up 20% of data that exists out there. The hidden or deep web makes up the vast majority of the internet and is not indexed by conventional search engines or accessible through regular internet browsers.
> 
> I've been reading up on it and it is really intriguing me and scaring me at the same time. *I am sure most of it is just useless complied information that no one cares about.* But I feel like Alice who just tumbled down the rabbit's hole. You could read more about it on here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invisible_Web


lol nope... Quite the opposite.


----------



## Dissonance

Skylaishot said:


> lol nope... Quite the opposite.


Yup your RAR collection of everybody loves Raymond is there.


----------



## gentleman caller

motherof3 said:


> Wow, now I'm curious what's on the deep web!!! I wonder if part of it is things like medical records, or top secret government information, I see what you mean about the rabbit hole feeling, it also kinda makes me think about the matrix. As if our reality of what the internet is, is what someone else wants us to know. Hmmm I wonder....."red pill, or blue pill?"(movie reference)












My feelings exactly. Apparently all the recent stuff on wikileaks was available for months or even years prior on the 'deep web'. I read some posts saying basically the hidden web consists of everything from old university findings to government cache and even international human trafficking rings. Some crazy ****.


----------



## gentleman caller

Dissonance said:


> There's nothing there but illegal stuff, government information, you best not surf it. Not like you could anyways.


Well you can surf it. I haven't tried yet but I am tempted. You can easily find out how just by googling hidden or deep web for starters. I wish never even found out about it. The curiosity is killing me. They advise it is not for novices since it can be less secure and if you don't know what you are doing you could be a target for attack sites or hackers.


----------



## FTFADIA

I've heard of this before and have considered using tor but I wasn't sure it was worth it. Seems like the deep web is filled with either child porn or purchasing illegal drugs and firearms. Since most of us, I assume are not in china, where everything is censored and require the use of tor to access parts of the Internet we all take for granted, is there any reason the average Joe would need to use tor for? 

I've also heard of silkroad (eBay of drugs) allowed you to purchase drugs in an anonymous way through use of bitcoins. Anyone ever heard of this or tried it out? 

I've also read that through using bitcoins you could purchase anything with anonymity such as hits on people. Seems interesting but once again not sure of the usefulness for the everyday person.


----------



## Dissonance

gentleman caller said:


> Well you can surf it. I haven't tried yet but I am tempted. You can easily find out how just by googling hidden or deep web for starters. I wish never even found out about it. The curiosity is killing me.


Yeah the same thing happened when all of a sudden 4chan was suddenly popular. Even if you do go in, you wouldn't really do much...unless you actually do order a human off a human trafficking site? I don't know there doesn't seem much point in trying to go into it unless you want something illegal, wake up man you're not going to be Neo, it's just a bunch of criminals making money the wrong way.


----------



## gentleman caller

FTFADIA said:


> I've heard of this before and have considered using tor but I wasn't sure it was worth it. Seems like the deep web is filled with either child porn or purchasing illegal drugs and firearms. Since most of us, I assume are not in china, where everything is censored and require the use of tor to access parts of the Internet we all take for granted, is there any point the average Joe would need to use tor for?
> 
> I've also heard of silkroad (eBay of drugs) allowed you to purchase drugs in an anonymous way through use of bitcoins. Anyone ever heard of this or tried it out?
> 
> I've also read that through using bitcoins you could purchase anything with anonymity such as hits on people. Seems interesting but once again not sure of the usefulness for the everyday person.


I am a bit of a conspiracy theory nut. I love reading about it and crazy government experiments like project mkultra where the CIA kidnapped a bunched of people and experimented on them while megadosing them on lsd. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKULTRA

I heard that you could find 100x more information on the government in the deep web than on sites like wikipedia or wikileaks. That's what I want to use it for. I don't need to buy drugs, set up assassinations or watch illegal porn. I just want to read up on crazy ****.


----------



## minimized

Yeah, I know... but they say curiosity kills the cat. I downloaded Tor awhile ago but I'm not versed enough to know how to protect myself, so I resisted that urge. What I don't know won't kill me, I guess... except the light of an oncoming freight train.

But I'd still like to see...


----------



## GaaraAgain

How intriguing... I thought I had actually found something when I found a drug selling/bombmaking/general criminal activity forum. Guess not, since I found it through Google.

Now I want to know what's there as well...


----------



## Ambivert

The deepweb is pretty much filled with child porn and drug sellers. You will occasionally find scientific articles being disseminated and distributed by teams of scientists, and also alot of goverment dissidents (like from Iran and China) organize their political activities there because its do difficult to trace them. So it's sort of a double edged blade....used for both good and evil. Also alot of the Lulsec guys and 4chan raids are organized there like before a DDoS operation on a certain target, etc.


----------



## mzmz

thanks for posting it!


----------



## Syndacus

Tunnel it.


----------



## Buerhle

Not being judgemental, or giving advice.

But this is so easy for me, I'm not touching it with a ten foot pole.

Is that the saying?


Anyways, it's interesting, but I will leave it to somebody else.


----------



## successful

motherof3 said:


> *Wow, now I'm curious what's on the deep web!!!* I wonder if part of it is things like medical records, or top secret government information, I see what you mean about the rabbit hole feeling, it also kinda makes me think about the matrix. As if our reality of what the internet is, is what someone else wants us to know. Hmmm I wonder....."red pill, or blue pill?"(movie reference)


You really don't want to know that unless you want to lose nights of sleep. Apparently **** gets real the deeper you go.

More threads on what deep web is.

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=135180371&highlight=deep+web

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=129624503

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=135157131&highlight=deep+web


----------



## gentleman caller

I think just idea that there was a whole another world that you never even knew existed which was right under your nose is what is so intriguing about it. In reality it's probably not that exciting or mysterious. I've been thinking about this all day.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

successful said:


> You really don't want to know that unless you want to lose nights of sleep. Apparently **** gets real the deeper you go.
> 
> More threads on what deep web is.
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=135180371&highlight=deep+web
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=129624503
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=135157131&highlight=deep+web


Lmao at linking the SAS peepz to bb.com.
Their anguses surely wont be prepared for what will be seen and what cannot be unseen


----------



## Akili

I feel like I'm playing an ARG right now.

Also, have another thread link. OP takes you on a tour of the Hidden Internet.


----------



## au Lait

It's probably like that show Lain.

I saw it so long ago that I barely remember it, but there was something about people being inside the internet. Or something. idk.


----------



## gentleman caller

Yeah I decided not to go through with it. I did a little digging and people are saying most of it is useless data. The only interesting bits are illegal stuff which I am not into. Apparently there are bunch of manuals like how to travel internationally without leaving traces which seems interesting to know. But it is mixed with things like how to kidnap children and other nauseating things.


----------



## successful

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Lmao at linking the SAS peepz to bb.com.
> Their anguses surely wont be prepared for what will be seen and what cannot be unseen


Lol that's the only forum i've seen Deepweb on. 
But Brah SAS needs to get on that Misc time. Not enough lulz on this *****.


----------



## astrac1890

I'm such a computer nerd so this is interesting.


----------



## Sacrieur

All the deep web stuff is just anything that doesn't appear in search engines.

A lot of it is just really bad websites and stuff.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I listened to an NPR interview with a hacker who accessed it.

To be honest, there is enough scary stuff on the web that we have now, that I'm kind of afraid what is in the "Deep web." I wouldn't surf it, even if I knew how to.


----------



## loaner

Dissonance said:


> Yup your RAR collection of everybody loves Raymond is there.


LOL


----------



## Raeden

I used Tor before a year or two ago. It wasn't really all that interesting.


----------



## dal user

I'll stay on the surface thanks

I dont know why people are intrigued by it. Its probably just full of illegal stuff.


----------



## blacknight112

Been on the underground and bought drugs from a site you can't reach unless you use the tor browser.


----------

